# Help Pigeon Has Thick Saliva, Isn't Eating



## Stilettobrunett (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
I posted a couple weeks ago at the two pigeons I got from the Humane Society and one of them had severely injured eyes. Well the one with the eye problem passed away yesturday after almost two weeks of hand feeding and antibiotics. Towards the end he had ALOT of saliva in his mouth and would make this clicking sound when he was breathing. I didn't think it was related until the other pigeon stopped eating and I noticed this brown crust on the sides of his mouth and I opened up his mouth and he tons of thick smelly saliva. It was coming out of the side of his mouth too. I tried to pop a couple pees down his throat but he kept acting like he was chocking and was just getting so stressed out I stopped. I then tried to syringe feed him some baby bird food but he did the choking thing again so I stopped. I took both birds to the vet and he said they seemed healthy. He ran a fecal sample and it turns out both had coccidia and round worms. I've been treating them with antibiotics we got from the vet but a couple of days ago was his last day of medicine. I also called the vet to see if the saliva was a side affect or anything and he said no. Do you guys have any idea what it could be? He's so skinny and I can see him loosing strength. It breaks my heart since I've cared for these pigeons so maticulously. I loved Abbott (the one that passed) like he was my own baby. I was devastated when he passed. Thanks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Often bad breath in a pigeon is a sign of canker, for which we'll use an anti-canker medication like Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Carnidazole, Secnidazole or Dimetridazole. They have other names like Flagyl, Spartrix, Emtryl and several other trade names depending on which it is. 

Other things can cause infections that could cause such a problem. What medications have you been using and how much?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like canker.
What kind of antibotics did the vet give you to treat the birds with?


----------



## Stilettobrunett (Jun 21, 2008)

*Medicines*

Hey guys,
Ok the first antibiotic Abbott (my one that passed) recieved was Baytril but Costello didn't get any of that. He got .15cc of that twice a day. Then they were both on Albon, Abbott was on .2cc and Costello was on .17cc. And lastly Abbott got .28cc of Panacur and .17cc for Costello.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-523/MEDITRICH-100-tablets-(Medpet)/Detail.bok
I don't know how far away you are from Jedd's but I think you shuld order this now...better yet go pick it up.
Is Costello pooping?
How much is he eating?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's a long way from JEDDS but George might be able to help her find someone in the Metro Club in San Diego that has meds. I, too, figure this is canker. Stiletto .. if it is canker you need Metronidazole or another of the "zole" drugs. Look in the mouth and if you see any kind of yellowish/whitish cottage cheesy growths, then that's what it is. You can get the Metronidazole (Flagyl) from the vet, or holler back, and I'll see if I can get you some help via George from someone in the Metro Club.

I'm very sorry for the loss of Abbott.

Terry

Edit: Stiletto .. I think you are in San Diego .. yes or no?


----------



## Stilettobrunett (Jun 21, 2008)

*R.i.p.*

Hey guys,
I'm pretty upset, Costello died last night . To answer the questions about Canker, there was never ANYTHING except the saliva in the birds mouths. Everyone I've talked to is stumped including my avian vet. Yes, I am in San Diego. I'm pretty heartbroken but I know another one will come into the shelter eventually that will need a warm place to live. There's actually one at the shelter right now, his owner was supposed to pick him up yesturday and still hasn't. He has a pretty significant open wound on his leg but there's no damage to his leg and he's very healthy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stilettobrunett said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm pretty upset, Costello died last night . To answer the questions about Canker, there was never ANYTHING except the saliva in the birds mouths. Everyone I've talked to is stumped including my avian vet. Yes, I am in San Diego. I'm pretty heartbroken but I know another one will come into the shelter eventually that will need a warm place to live. There's actually one at the shelter right now, his owner was supposed to pick him up yesturday and still hasn't. He has a pretty significant open wound on his leg but there's no damage to his leg and he's very healthy.


I'm very sorry for the loss of Costello. If the body is still available, I'd suggest a necropsy, and I'm still guessing that canker is the cause.

As to the wounded one .. pigeons are very, very tough birds and heal well from wounds with just a little bit of help. If the owner doesn't claim the bird (and probably won't), please do get it and let us know what's going on. Thank you so very much for assisting Abbott and Costello.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Stilettobrunett said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm pretty upset, Costello died last night .
> 
> *To answer the questions about Canker, there was never ANYTHING except the saliva in the birds mouths.*
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your birds.

Saliva/mucous is a sign of advanced canker. This is not to say the bird had canker, but chances are he did and it was internal, therefore went unnoticed.

Cindy

I think the vet should have known something was definitely amiss. 
It's not normal for a bird to have an awful odor coming from it's mouth. Nor is it normal for a bird to have a mouth full of mucous.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Stilettobrunett said:


> Hey guys,
> Ok the first antibiotic Abbott (my one that passed) recieved was Baytril but Costello didn't get any of that. He got .15cc of that twice a day. Then they were both on Albon, Abbott was on .2cc and Costello was on .17cc. And lastly Abbott got .28cc of Panacur and .17cc for Costello.


Can you give more actual information on that Panacur? That stuff can be pretty deadly in overdose and that's even easier to do with an already-sick pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Can you give more actual information on that Panacur? That stuff can be pretty deadly in overdose and that's even easier to do with an already-sick pigeon.
> 
> Pidgey


true...."fenbendazole(panacur), an antiparasitic drug, not recommended for routine use in avian patients as it can be toxic, perhaps fatal in some speicies, and other anitparasitc drugs are safer and as effective".....as read from avian medicines from A-z......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> true...."fenbendazole(panacur), an antiparasitic drug, not recommended for routine use in avian patients as it can be toxic, perhaps fatal in some speicies, and other anitparasitc drugs are safer and as effective".....as read from avian medicines from A-z......


Could you post that link, Michelle? There is a vet I'd like to share it with.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Could you post that link, Michelle? There is a vet I'd like to share it with.


I keep a print here at home and at work.

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/avianmeds.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

